# Need 302 mitchell refurbed



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Looking for someone that rebuilds old mitchells


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Call Rick # 850-582-7559 He will take care of you ,, Great guy and does Great work,, hope this is okay with you Rick!!! Hope you Have a Great 4th!!! Dwayne!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

If Rick can't do it, I can. Shoot me a PM:thumbsup:


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I also rebuild Mitchells and have good access to parts, both original and performance.


----------

